# ABS Question ..



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the 1st time I've posted, so be gentle with me guys. 
I'm not going to lie - I'm typically a Ford girl, however last February my husband convinced me to purchase a 96' Maxima (which I am absolutely in love with now!). 
Anywho .. about 2 months ago my ABS light just appeared - the car was still running, and hadn't been shut-off. I shut the car completely off, and re-started and it turned off, so I put it out of mind, except for the periodic days where it would come on, but once the car was turned off and back on wouldn't re-light. 
All was good, until about a week ago - the light continually stays lit, no matter what I do. The pedal does seem to have a little more resistance than normal (doesn't want to stop as well as before?), and one more weird thing is that sometimes if I'm sitting still with brake pedal depressed it makes a metal to metal contact noise, and my pedal heads towards the floor!! 
I plan to get it to the mechanic soon, but the $ aspect is the issue. I thought possibly someone here might know. 
I'm sure there are numerous issues it COULD be (ABS sensor, Control Unit (HOPING this isn't it!!!), ect.) ... 
Help me out guys - please? :wtf:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check the easy ones first........... BRAKE FLUID!!


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

Uh, that was the 1st thing checked - like I said, this is my 1st time in a forum, and I wasn't sure if that information needed to be relayed. 
I am pretty mechanically inclined .. and honestly, didn't your mother ever teach you that if you have nothing nice to say not to speak at all? that was pretty rude!!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nissanbaby84 said:


> Uh, that was the 1st thing checked - like I said, this is my 1st time in a forum, and I wasn't sure if that information needed to be relayed.
> I am pretty mechanically inclined .. and honestly, didn't your mother ever teach you that if you have nothing nice to say not to speak at all? that was pretty rude!!


You are reading way more into my answer than is necessary. As you stated there could be numerous possibilities to your problem and I was simply stating to check the brake fluid as it is a common cause. Also being new to the forum, I do not know your skill level so I really have no idea what trouble-shooting you've done. 

If you took it to be a rude answer, I apologize and I'll try to rephrase it in a more appropriate manner in the future.


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

I apologize also, Faja. I guess maybe I took it the wrong way. I wish Icould say it was simply the fluid level being low ... any other suggestions?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nissanbaby84 said:


> I apologize also, Faja. I guess maybe I took it the wrong way. I wish Icould say it was simply the fluid level being low ... any other suggestions?


The most common cause could be dirty sensors for the light coming on but you also said that there seems to be a lot of play on your pedal so it might be a more serious problem. You can try cleaning the sensors and see what happens but you could have an issue with the ABS control module or even your brake master cylinder. Either way you should not wait long or drive very much if the light is constantly on.


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought about dirty sensors also, but the cleaning of them is a job I'm not familiar with - is it pretty in depth? any "How-To" manuals here?? 
I'm really hoping/praying it's not the control module - I'd probably have to sell the car ..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you google it, there's lots of sites with detailed info on how to clean them. A bit troublesome but worth it if it fixes your problem.


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

Uh oh .. I was "googling" and thought I would do a search for an ABS Control Module, and according to numerous websites I've found there isn't one on the 96 - I have no idea how that is possible. Like I said before, I know american cars - Nissan's are a bit more complicated ... IMO anyway.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nissanbaby84 said:


> Uh oh .. I was "googling" and thought I would do a search for an ABS Control Module, and according to numerous websites I've found there isn't one on the 96 - I have no idea how that is possible. Like I said before, I know american cars - Nissan's are a bit more complicated ... IMO anyway.


Here ya go: see page 24/25 for location and removal

http://www.**********.com/FSM/maxima/1996/BR.pdf

Substitute ********** for "n i c o c l u b" (no spaces)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Also to clean them, you just need to use a rag and water. If the grime is really on good, then you can use a very mild detergent (liquid soap) and a soft toothbrush to scrub them gently. Don't use any harsh solvents or similar.


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm .. now I'm really confused. Perhaps it just has another name? 

So ... is there a listing of codes listed on this site somewhere .. I'd like to try and figure it out based on the "blinks" ..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Now you have me confused 

Is it the ABS light that's on or your Check Engine Light?


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

Only ABS light ... sorry.


----------



## Nissanbaby84 (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought the ABS indicator worked similar to the CE, and that if you tried to read the codes it would blink .. I was wrong. 
When i said I was mechanically inclined .. I meant on working on cars, not necessarily understanding them lol 
The ABS light is the only one on .. is this a good sign, or a bad?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Nissanbaby84 said:


> The ABS light is the only one on .. is this a good sign, or a bad?


It's good in the sense that it's only one problem (hopefully!!) and limits what components need to be checked.

It's bad that it could be a safety issue if car is being driven while light is still on.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Its possible that, like Faja said, your sensors are just dirty. They have the tendency to collect metal shavings and whatnot from the brakes over time.


----------

